# Comcast Problems - Picture Freezes Low Signal



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

This is my second premiere and third cable card. This TIVo sits next to the THX one that has no problems and is off of the same splitter. The premier measures a signal strength of 77% - 89% when the other TIVo is a constant 95%. A cable amplifier was installed to just the premier TIVo but it changed nothing. Mostly HD channels freeze and pixelate. By changing the channel, sometimes the freezing will stop for a short time. Comcast has no idea what is causing this. Has anyone experienced a similar problem? This all started in early April when Comcast started shifting and duplicating HD channels from 200 to 800. I am in Delaware. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated as I have lost two TIVos since April due to hard drive failures from uncorrected and corrected errors totaling over 50,000.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

You may be getting a bad signal from the splitter and amplifying that signal will just make it worse. Maybe try a new splitter or switching the cables on the two Tivos and see if the problem moves with the cable to the other Tivo.


----------



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks, I failed to mention that we switched splitters, changed cables, same problem. Then tried to hook up the premiere using the cable going to the working TIVo, no luck.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I have s3 and a premiere hooked up. On my premiere the signal power level for ESPN is 80. On the s3 the signal power level for ESPN is around 93. I have use different splitters and different types of amplifiers with little or no change. I do not believe it Comcast fault. I think it in the premiere


----------



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

Do you also have picture quality issues, like pixelation freeze up as well as some audio issues? Comcast has been out to my place 8 times so far. The strange thing is that the freezing happened on an s3 that I had prior to the premiere after they made the changes for their upgraded channels. TIVo told me that the S3 that I have with THX audio (not sure the model) has a built in signal amp. I also so no change in the signal strength with or without the amp in place on the premiere.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a ELECTROLINE 8-PORT "ACTIVE RETURN" CABLE TV AMPLIFIER connected to my system. I got rid of all the splitters and have direct runs to my tv tivo premiere, tivo s3 and Comcast box. 
I recorded the first Michigan game in Sept on the premiere it was so pixelation and screen freezing up that I could not watch it. Since I got rid of the splitters and used the Electroline amp the picture has been ok. Maybe once or twice in football game it pixelate for a sec. 
I am not saying it not Comcast fault in your case. They may still not have your signals right
Forgot to add my premiere is the xl and has the THX audio.


----------



## deloca (Nov 25, 2010)

I also have low signal issue, and it also started in April/May.
No improvement from Electroline powered amp. Comcast replaced all splitters, and even ran new cable from pole to house, and replaced the CableCard twice.
This unit worked for 2 years on same drop before signal began to pixelate.

Comcast DVR works fine on same drop. 

Tivo Signal meter showing 40 to 50 at best. Unusable.

It's a Tivo HD with a Single Motorola Multistream CableCard in right slot.


----------

